# 3- Unique Tricycles i Wanted to Share



## cr250mark (Feb 5, 2017)

30,s Garton Streamline
Early 40's Skippy
30,s Junior toy Corp - SkySkipper.
A few in the Collection  Id like to Share.
These are Great Reference for others at minimum.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2017)

You always come up with the coolest tricycles!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 6, 2017)

That's the nicest trio of trikes I've seen in a long time - good for you, Mark.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikiba (Feb 6, 2017)

wow... awesome


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 9, 2017)

Very nice trike collection you have there. Thank you for sharing the pics!

Dave


----------

